# walbro carb test



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I was told that after you put a new carb kit these walbro carbs for 2 cycle engines you have to do a pressure test on it for leaks . Is this necessary, and how do you do this?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It normally would not be needed. But you should do a vacuum test not a pressure test.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

How do you do this test ? I do have a auto vacuum gauge, can this be used?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You would put the gage on the return side of the carb and pump it up slightly. It should hold vacuum without dropping. If it drops the the needle and seat is not sealing.


----------



## powertweak (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.wind-drifter.com/technical/WalbroServiceManual.pdf
This link to the Walbro Service Manual explains the pressure test in some detail. A couple of years ago, I sent a memo about this subject to Luis Salas, Walbro Technical Service Manager. Mr. Salas stated in his reply that the pop-off pressure (result of the pressure test) is not that critical because it could occur anywhere between 10-60 psi. The concern is to verify that the reseating does occur. If the inlet needle does not reseat, leaking occurs. I would say the metering lever height is the most critical adjustment. Anyway, the book explains it on page 19. I am no expert, but this book is excellent. I would recommend all who work on Walbro carb, print the file in color and insert it in a good binder for safekeeping above the work bench.


----------



## Blueridgestreak (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks from all of us for the link to the great Walbro service manual. I know that I for one will put it to good use.


----------

